# what is do smiley tongue winks usually mean when texting or fb messaging?



## Dr.Horrible

Do you guys think this is flirting especially when at the end of a message ? 







this <<is that just friendly or flirting? give me your general consensus thanks


----------



## DevilishGrin

I guess it depends a little on the conversations that lead to a wink, if it is teasing you about something, it is probably just friendly flirting, if the conversation is on the edge of being hot, it is probably more of a suggestive wink. 
Face to face is probably a better way to judge if someone is flirting or interested, if it is a person you have real interaction with you should look up body language and familiarize yourself with it, there are some helpful hints about reading faces that might give you an idea of genuine interest or not.


----------



## Kittynip

Really depends! I've always leaned towards assuming that it was, but it could be anything from being devious, teasing, flirting, to being amused. 
Try and study the context?

...
&... A little off tangent here, but it's amazing what an emoticon can do in terms of tone with texts. 

A) This sucks
B) This sucks  

lol


----------



## RandomNote

Yup depends on the conversation that lead up to the smiley wink, it could just be a random smiley.


----------



## Distill

That's my flirty face IRL.


----------



## ptarmigan

It is an expression you will never make in real life, which means you can assume nothing that is happening now in your chat will happen ever in real life ;P




Kittynip said:


> it's amazing what an emoticon can do in terms of tone with texts.
> 
> A) This sucks
> B) This sucks
> 
> lol


Reminds me of lol theory ^^


----------



## Kittynip

ptarmigan said:


> It is an expression you will never make in real life, which means you can assume nothing that is happening now in your chat will happen ever in real life ;P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of lol theory


I prefer my  theory!

I prefer my  theory! lol


----------



## petite libellule

I use it for both friendly and flirting.... to make things easier ... It means I'm being playful.

I do that pretty frivolously ...



If I throw a straight wink, then THAT means I'm flirting. Or being a smart ass.


----------



## Skum

Context is important! I usually use it/see it for light teasing though.


----------

